# to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

well, with the help of a few guys off of this board, thanks turbodub todd and others, i have the parts.








the etka cd showed the pully to have ribs, but it doesnt as you can see. i notice how much shorter the belt is???








im installing it tonight(friday)!!
anybody want an AC compressor??
oh, that pully replaces the water pump pully. instead of the water pump being powered by the same belt as the power steering, its now powered by the alternator's belt. parts cost a total of 69$ shipped from potterman.(nice







)
this pully is sooo fricking simple looking. i could make one if anybody ever wants one cheaper, well it only cost 15$. the new alternator belt costs 40! the "normal" belt costs 20$.
oh well..


[Modified by speed51133, 12:13 PM 12-7-2001]


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

what are the exact part numbers? Thinking about doing the same because I have no use for a/c I only use i maybe 2 twice a year. Besides the condenser prevents using a thicker core on the intercooler. lol!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTI2lo)*

well, i can tell you later 2night or tomorrow(saturday) if they all fit, but here are the part numbers:
pulley: 028121031k
alternator belt: 028903137BB
power steering belt: 12X685


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

Much thanks!!
Can't wait to see your results! How much power increase? Does it rev up easier?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTI2lo)*

its not really to increase reving ability or power. when you turn off the ac, thats good enough. there is a clutch inside the ac compressor to disengage it when its not on. the pully spins pretty easily when its turned off. its more as a matter of weight reduction, and getting out all the stupid crap from my engine bay.
update:
pully install is a breeze. kind of tricky to take off the old one, because there is not way to hold the pully steady, but with some ingenuity, its cake.
this stuff all works 100%!
go for it!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

so how much room is there? pics? Just wondering because I am switching to FMIC over winter and I am guessing it will be easier to route the piping.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTI2lo)*

well, just look under your hood and imagine all the AC stuff gone!
plus the condensor is gone so you can shim the passenger side mounting tab on the IC to make it level with the front.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

cool!


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTI2lo)*

Well living in california..I need my AC







..And i have it all and and a front mount IC. Nothing like Cruising in a 100d heat with ac blasting>


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTIRACER2.0t)*

man, i hate AC in a car!
i think of my car more as a "speed machine". I would like luxury things like AC in my other cars.


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

hey speed, 
my pulley doesn't really look like that .. hence the different part number, i guess.
mine looks more like a flat metal circle with a ring around it
what's the diameter of yours?
-nigel.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (nscirocco)*

i dont know, ill measure later tonight.
this pully works though. I GAURENTEE!
that was probably the reason why we had different part numbers. i bet mine is the newer one, which works like yours, but VW went to a cheaper design/manufacturer. this is common with parts.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

Can anyone guesstamate how much weight is saved by doing this?
I hardly ever use my AC but if it saves minimal weight then i don't want to take it out.


[Modified by I am Jack's VR6, 9:11 AM 12-21-2001]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (I am Jack's VR6)*

id say if you do 100% ac removal(all lines, compressor, condensor, evaporator, and the heat exchanger under the dash) youd save at least 60lbs. the compressor weighs like...20-25lbs. 
i dod not do it for weight, but just to clear up space under the hood.
to gut the ac crap from under the dash is a pain. i have yet to do it, but you have to drain the coolant, and seperate the heater core from the AC heat exchanger.


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (I am Jack's VR6)*

I wouldn't eliminate the a/c for weight, but i would for room in the bay! It's cheaper to quit eating fast food and loose some weight that way or lose the heavy wheels for some VolkTE37's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by ncrovo, 8:09 PM 12-21-2001]


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (ncrovo)*

Hey mike i finally dod this and i cant believe how cheap that pulley is!!! It looks like the belt is gonna fly right off the thing. Anyways it works fine, but did you have any slipage?
Todd


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (turbodub)*

no, no slipage at all.
it was a snap to put in.
if yours is slipping, you may need either a new tensioner, or to get the NON ac alternator bracket. you then have no tensioner, and you can pivot the alternator to apply tension.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

how can i do this on my digifant ?


----------



## Corrado Alley (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (rebel_eye)*

thanks for the good topic


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Corrado Alley)*

Dragging up an old post. Does anyone know why you need the new pulley? Can't you just get a shorter belt. I'm not too familiar with the ABA engine. I'm installing these parts on my 16v (no ac). Does this pulley eliminate another belt? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Markos)*

TTT


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Markos)*

4 sure you need the pulley.
if you just use a shorter belt, it will hit the water pump. it cant be done on the aba.
ive never seen a 1.8, 16v, or vr6.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

Hey, Im about to go pick up a Crossflow motor for my car and I had a couple of questions you guys could probably answer. 
I dont want A/C, so I just have to pick up this stuff:
pulley: 028121031k
alternator belt: 028903137BB
power steering belt: 12X685
Then put that on? Will the A3 power steering pump power my A2 power steering rack? That would be nice...
Also, I hear the A3 has like a 120 amp alternator...I have power nothing, a fairly small stereo etc. Can I get put my A2 90 amp on there somehow? What about a A2 non-AC 65 amp? Any other options? I figure I can sell or trade + cash the 120, and it will give me a couple horsepower near the top, rev faster, weigh less, etc...
I might just take the accessories off the block and move my A2 ones over (I am about one third of the way through the no-AC mod right now...no evaporator and I have the no-AC aluminum accessory bracket)...I assume I just move all the pulleys and brackets and it will all be cool. That might be less work, and I would avoid the whole serpentine thing...then I could trade the ABA accesories for a A2 PS pump (mine whines...its annoying...)


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (A2RicedGTI)*

beats me, i only know what works on my car.


----------



## Starbug (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (A2RicedGTI)*



> Also, I hear the A3 has like a 120 amp alternator...QUOTE]
> Only the VR6 has a 120 amp alternator. The 2.0 ABA has a 90 amp alternator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Starbug)*

bringing this back....my power steering pump is back like an inch so it does not line up correctly...what can i do to make it line up correctly??


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (IwannaGTI)*

Thanks for posting the pic of the pulley, FYI we sell the non-AC belt for $22, beats the $40 the dealer charges, took quite a bit of research to track them down.
Dean


----------



## thf944 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Dean F)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for posting the pic of the pulley, FYI we sell the non-AC belt for $22, beats the $40 the dealer charges, took quite a bit of research to track them down.
Dean[HR][/HR]​i'll be calling ya dean, soon!


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (thf944)*

Thanks guys!
So all that is requried to ditch the a/c compressor is:
Serp belt: 028-903-137-BB
Water Pump Pulley(I think it was the w/p pulley you guys are talking about: 028-121-031-K
and a V-Belt to meet these specs: 12*685
?
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTi_94)*

I love my A/C...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Ghetto-8v)*

now this is a thread from the dead!
(that rhymes)
yeah, thats all you need. 
I happen to know speed51133, and he still has the setup running in his car, but has since ditched power steering, thus ditching the p/s belt!


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133!)*

it may be from the dead, but it sure does the trick when you need to ditch the a/c


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTi_94)*

Contact Futrell Autowerks for the kit. It was like $30 for everything from them.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Scirocco20v)*

This is great info for me. I am doing a serpentine belt setup on my PG block right now w/ no AC or PS. Looks like I need to give Dean a call! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

Damn, texas gets so increadibly hell hot.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL, yeah. You can tell on these posts who it is that lives up north or owns a "street car" that doesn't see a whole lot of use if its in the south


----------



## titeGTi (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133!)*

hey speed, in order to do this whole thing, you need the new belt and pulley, and a non ac bracket(did you give a p/n for that?)? what about when you got rid of the p/s?did you just yank that out?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (titeGTi)*

you dont need any non ac bracket. my car had AC, and i yanked out the charger, and just ran the parts i have in this post.
some people say you need a new tensioner, bracket, etc.....
I know I dont. Ive had this running for over a few years, no problems at all.
I havent quite ditched power steering yet. All i did was remove the belt so the pump doesnt spin. Ill gut it out later...


----------



## jetta_mod (Oct 26, 2003)

Can't let this thread die can we?
How do you disconnect the hoses from the compressor? I noticed a little allen bolt between them. Do I need to remove this bolt?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Same pulley me and many other G60 guys have used when deleting the A/C , mines been fine for the 3k miles ive had it on , others have even more w/ it


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (jetta_mod)*

the hoses are held on with a flange. just remove the allen bolt.


----------



## jetta_mod (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_the hoses are held on with a flange. just remove the allen bolt.

Thanks. But that's not what I wanted to hear. I had to stop having fun and go to Autozone to get the wrenches. Use a 5/16 inch allen wrench to remove the bolt. Allen wrenches are also known as hex wrenches if you can't find an allen wrench.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (jetta_mod)*

they are metric also


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (troze1200)*

since the topic is back up... anyone removed there AC on a aeg motor yet? I am guessing it would be similar, but wasnt sure of any slight differences (pulley)?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

the water pump is driven by the timing belt on an AEG


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

ahhh, that would make a difference


----------



## jetta_mod (Oct 26, 2003)

How did you guys remove the hex bolts on the water pump pulley? Did you use air tools? What are these bolts torqued to anyways.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (jetta_mod)*

it's easiest with air tools, or you could use to allan keys or whatever you can come up with


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (speed51133)*

You guys be sure to send all your unwanted AC components to me, OK?


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Angular)*

How did you MK2 guys hook up to the MK3 alternator?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (Skaven)*

for starters you could swap the whole alternator setup over and fab some plugs...
or you could do what I did and swap the whole engine and harness...


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: to eliminate the AC on the x flow ABA (GTi_94)*

Yea - I meant with the Digi 1 wiring harness. I have a '92 GTI with a G60 engine/wiring harness and I want to put a xflow head on it along with the accessory bracket (and accessories) from a MK3. I have everything I need - but the alternator is hooked up differently with the MK2 stuff.
How do you hook up an earlier harness to the later MK3 alternator?
thanks!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (jetta_mod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta_mod* »_How did you guys remove the hex bolts on the water pump pulley? Did you use air tools? What are these bolts torqued to anyways.
















the pulley has a little hole in it that doesnt get a bolt. i put in a long.....about 12in long, thin screw driver and it would hit the block and hold the pulley still. then you can use a key on vise grips if thats all you got.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

I just did all this on my PG X-flow motor in a rabbit. Everything bolted on E-Z and I had no problems wiring up the alternator. Luckily the donor motor was out of its OG car already so pulling the gear off was a breeze w/ air tools. I am NOT using A/C or the P/S pump, so I eliminated the V-pulley from the crank for it. (6mm Hex/Allen) It is best to use the Hex/Allen sockets rather than keys. Getting mine off was pretty easy because the ABA block had a melted piston and it seized, which made the crank not turn while I was Impacting them off. I did strip one of them out due to me being an idiot and not making sure that the socket was all the way in the allen bolt. That sucked to extract.
The alternator that I got just had the standard post for the large AWG wire w/ an eyelet that runs to the battery and that just swapped over. With the other plug, I just grabbed one of the many 2 connector plugs that I have lying around, eliminated the wire on the top(if you are looking head on to the alternator port) and hooked up the single wire on the bottom(this is assuming the alternator is mounted already) that was currently hooked up the the mk2 and g60's alternator's single wire post. 










_Modified by TDIVentoDave at 12:02 PM 4-14-2004_


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*

Awesome! Exactly the info I needed!
Got any more pics of your intake manifold setup? I'm thinking of doing something very similar!


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Skaven)*

what size belt did you use when you got rid of A/C and P/S?
i did the exact same thing on mine (used a water pump pulley off a VR) and need to know what the belt size i need is


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (asnvolks)*

You realize this post is 6 years old right? I haven't seen Speed on here in ages! I wonder what he's up to.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

since you ask....
2 summers ago i was really sick. went to an island off the coast of nicaragua that wasnt really developed and got deathly ill.
it was during that time i stopped posting on here.
im fine now, lasted for like 4-5 months. i have since quit engineering and am in law school.
the vw still rocks, and i have since swapped in the 02a setup out of a raddo with the hydro clutch and a peloquin diff.


----------

